# Spaniard and American live in Spain, to get married in USA



## Chestergato (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a few questions that would be great if anyone could help answer.

I am an American, living in Spain. I have a NIE because I work here. My boyfriend is Spanish. We would like to get married in the states, but live in Spain. I am from Pennsylvania. I've called to see the requirements to get married and it seems really easy--just bring photo ID, apply in person, wait 3 days.

What will we need to do to have our marriage recognized in Spain? Will it be easier for us seeing as how I am registered (empadronada) in Spain and I have a NIE?? 

Also, we are trying to figure out what to do to have all our friends and family participate in our big day. So we've thought about having 2 ceremonies--one in USA and one in Spain. Is it possible to get married twice? I know some people do a fake ceremony, but we don't want to do that. If it's legally not possible, we'll probably just have a dinner with eveyone in Spain after getting married in the states. 

Thanks to anyone that can help!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Chestergato said:


> I have a few questions that would be great if anyone could help answer.
> 
> I am an American, living in Spain. I have a NIE because I work here. My boyfriend is Spanish. We would like to get married in the states, but live in Spain. I am from Pennsylvania. I've called to see the requirements to get married and it seems really easy--just bring photo ID, apply in person, wait 3 days.
> 
> ...


welcome & congratulations!

I can't help with the legalities, but some American friends of ours had a legal ceremony in the US & then a blessing in the UK - I'm sure you can do the same in Spain


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

We have our own resident expert!
Look out for halydia who is American and getting married to her Spanish partner in the States this very summer


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

If you're interested in doing two ceremonies, do it. 
If you're going to live in Spain, DO THE LEGAL WEDDING HERE. 
Have you had to legalize any other sorts of credentials (university degree, etc.) here? Yeah, imagine legalizing your marriage. Call the Spanish consulate in NY (or wherever PA belongs to) to ask what you'd have to go through to legalize a marriage. From everything I understood, your life will be exponentially simpler if you get legally married here. Even if it's just going to juzgados in Spain a month before your wedding in the States to get the legal bit over with, and then celebrating a ceremony back home with your friends and treating that as your true wedding. 

We're doing two ceremonies: Protestant and no paper signatures (not legally valid) in the States and Catholic with proper legal procedures in Spain later. They're two full blown weddings, and we've decided to do it this way to not leave family and friends out who simply cannot afford the thousand euros necessary to get to the wedding and the hundreds (if not thousands) on food, transport, and lodging. Sure, people think we're being extravagant but that's just not the case. Two simple weddings for two families, two religions, and two cultures. 

Let me know if you need help, I'll do what I can! Take care, and congrats!


----------

